# Neurontin ... a start



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Hi,

I am starting Neurontin as a add-on for my dp/dr symptoms. I hope it will help me. I'll give you some news.

Allure30


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Keep us posted, my dr. wants to try this soon. (if the celexa isn't enough)


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Isn't Neurotin an anti-epileptic ?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

It is also used to treat anxiety. It is supposed to effect GABA without being addictive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just recently diagnosed with dp/dr but was on Neurotin for about 3 years . It seemed to help with mood swings but not anxiety. I was on a high dose though. I had all the dp/dr symptoms the whole time taking it . Eventually it didn't work at all.


----------

